# Feel so guilty, just dropped dog off for neutering



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

*Feel so guilty, just dropped dog off for neutering (UPDATE)*

I know that neutering is supposed to be good for the dog, but why do I feel so guilty? I kept putting it off and he is now almost 8 months so it was definitely time. 

I just hope he doesn't lose his playfulness. And I feel bad that he will be in pain. 

Anyone else experience this indecisiveness and guilt?


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

afcgirl said:


> I know that neutering is supposed to be good for the dog, but why do I feel so guilty? I kept putting it off and he is now almost 8 months so it was definitely time.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't lose his playfulness. And I feel bad that he will be in pain.
> 
> Anyone else experience this indecisiveness and guilt?


He wont be in any pain. A neuter is a minor surgery next to say, a spay. They might not even need to give you pain med for him.

You should feel good about this... its is a good thing you have done for your dog.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Nope...never felt guilt or doubt in spaying or neutering a dog. Compared to a spay, a neuter is a pretty easy surgery since everything is pretty much external.


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

^^^ Thanks for the quick responses, I need to read posts like yours to make myself feel better. I had no idea that they remove the testicles, when they told me that this morning I was like 

(this is my first dog if you can't tell)


----------



## Toby4Life (Jun 2, 2008)

I know how you feel, I felt the same way. 

Crio - No pain? I find that hard to believe. It may not be major pain (I know you couldn't tell my dog had surgery as early as the day after), but having a part of you cut off - especially THAT part - do you honestly think there is no pain?

As for feeling bad, I look at this way - Being a dog owner is like being a parent, sometimes we have to make tough decisions that are in the best interest of the ones we care for. It may not be what they would have chosen, but our job is to measure short-term losses versus long-term gains and make that determination. Getting your dog altered is definitely the right decision and there is nothing to feel bad about.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog is the goofiest most playful dog ever and he was neutered very young when he was in rescue. Don't worry, you will get the same happy dog back. Thanks for being a responsible owner


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Toby4Life said:


> I know how you feel, I felt the same way.
> 
> *Crio - No pain? I find that hard to believe. It may not be major pain (I know you couldn't tell my dog had surgery as early as the day after), but having a part of you cut off - especially THAT part - do you honestly think there is no pain?*
> As for feeling bad, I look at this way - Being a dog owner is like being a parent, sometimes we have to make tough decisions that are in the best interest of the ones we care for. It may not be what they would have chosen, but our job is to measure short-term losses versus long-term gains and make that determination. Getting your dog altered is definitely the right decision and there is nothing to feel bad about.


You must be a guy.


_it is not_ a tramatic surgery... The parts that are no longer there CANT hurt. They don't exist anymore. 

The only place that would have pain would be the incision where the stitches are, which on a neuter, is a very small area. There might be slight discomfort i agree... but full on pain...no.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

There is pain after a neuter (it's got nothing to do with being a guy). It is a surgery after all, so the dog will be sore for like a day. But it is minor pain, and most vets give you the option of going home with pain meds as well (it's mostly to make the owner feel better though lol).

Just bring him home and let him rest. In a couple days, he'll bounce back and you'll have a hard time keeping him still. I had to keep Shippo on a leash for a week to keep him from zooming and tearing his stitches!

It's nothing to feel bad about, and your dog won't lose his playfulness. The most it will do is make him a little calmer, and possibly even more cuddly than he is now (that's all it did with mine).


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

don't feel guilty. you did the right thing.

i think the amount of pain depends on the dog. i had rosie spayed a month ago and she was in pain for maybe about a half hour, but then she was right back to her crazy bouncing off the walls self...it was hard work trying to keep her inactive while she recovered!


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for the additional responses. I am glad to hear that he will maintain his personality, he is so sweet and playful. Now I am anxiously awaiting the call from the vet to find out how he did.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

afcgirl said:


> ^^^ Thanks for the quick responses, I need to read posts like yours to make myself feel better. I had no idea that they remove the testicles, when they told me that this morning I was like
> 
> (this is my first dog if you can't tell)


I didn't know they left the sack. When I picked my dog up from being neutered I was extremely surprised to see a large empty flappy sack. I though they were supposed to remove it.


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't feel bad when I had mine neutered because I knew that it was the best thing for him. The vet had given me some pain medication and I gave that to him the first day and the next morning. By that afternoon he was almost back to his old self and didn't seem to be in any discomfort.

He hasn't lost one bit of energy. I've been fortunate too that he doesn't seem to have the urge to mark his territory in either the house or yard. I also don't have to worry that a female will go into heat and he'll get out to go find her.

If I remember correctly that sack will go away, Shiloh's did anyway.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

aero4ever said:


> I didn't feel bad when I had mine neutered because I knew that it was the best thing for him. The vet had given me some pain medication and I gave that to him the first day and the next morning. By that afternoon he was almost back to his old self and didn't seem to be in any discomfort.
> 
> He hasn't lost one bit of energy. I've been fortunate too that he doesn't seem to have the urge to mark his territory in either the house or yard. I also don't have to worry that a female will go into heat and he'll get out to go find her.
> 
> If I remember correctly that sack will go away, Shiloh's did anyway.


It's definately shrunken up A LOT but you can still see it, especially when its warm outside. When it's cold its like an enlarged raisin. I got him neutered kind of late (he was 18months) and he had really large testicles for a dog (in my opinion) hence the gigantic flappy sack. I got him neutered a little over a year ago and it's still visible.
I think it all depends on the dog though. I know when male dogs get neutered fairly young you can barely even see the left over sack, because the testicles weren't that big to begin with.


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm getting my 3 year old ( newly rescued, he's been with us a week and a half) dachshund neutered next week. I hope he loses the sack, we're tired of looking at it! LOL. I don't think I can deal with him being any more cuddly, either, he's already a lovebug. But, I'm hoping the marking and humping will drop off. 

But definitely, neutering is good for him. Good job.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

Barclay got neutered a couple months ago. He was in a lot of pain the first night everytime he tried to lay down and get comfortable. We went back and got pain meds for him and the second night was much better, and he didn't need any after that. I'd recommend taking the pills home the first night if they offer them. Our vet said most don't need them, but about 11pm that night I wish I had insisted on it!

But his recovery was very fast, and his sack shrunk up, and he never had any change in attitude, he is the same cuddly, mischevious boy he was before the surgery. The plus side is he's quit humping the cats - boy are they happy!


----------



## afcgirl (Mar 25, 2008)

UPDATE

Well I picked up my dog yesterday and last night was TERRIBLE. Apparently my dog is one of the few who have an extremely strong urge to pull out the stitches. The vet noticed this as soon as he awoke from the anesthesia. So he gave me a bottle of tranquilizers and said that I need to keep him heavily sedated.

Sure enough this morning he went crazy trying to get at his stitches, I gave him the tranquilizer but until it started working he was like a maniac. I left the room for one minute to get ready for work and he had ripped off the cone and pulled out a few stitches. I had to bring him back to the vet this morning and he is again under heavy sedation. He is also miserable.

Yikes!


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

I hope your dog is feeling better soon. I was lucky and adopted my dog four or five days after her spaying and didn't have to go through this trauma. As someone else posted, it was the responsible thing to do, so don't feel guilty.


----------



## stacycaye (Aug 26, 2008)

You'll get through this! Surgery is never fun for anyone...animal or human! This was a good choice for you and your dog! From everything I've read, you are decreasing his chances of cancer, limiting possible aggression issues, marking issues, and the like. Additionally, you've prevented unwanted breeding! There are enough pups in the world without having an accidental litter! 

My pup is just about old enough to have his snipped. We actually have an appt today, and I'm sure we'll be scheduling his surgery! The hardest part for me will be not having him home over night


----------

